# Child Benefit: Is it taxable?



## mumof5 (6 Sep 2006)

Hi,

I'm going to be relocating from the UK to Ireland with my husband and children and would like to know if you get taxed on child benefit or if it counts as an income ?

Any help would be much appreciated 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2006)

Child Benefit is not taxable:





> Child Benefit is a payment to parents (usually the         mother) for the support of their children. It is paid monthly in respect         of each qualified child. There are no PRSI conditions and it is not         means tested or taxable.


Neither is the Early Childcare Supplement for under 6's:


> The Early Childcare Supplement was announced by the Government in December 2005. It is intended to help parents of children under the age of six to meet their childcare needs. Although responsibility for the scheme belongs to the Department of Health and Children, for convenience the payments will be issued, on an agency basis, by the Department of Social and Family Affairs.
> It came into effect on April 1st 2006. It is a direct, non-taxable payment, to be paid at the end of each quarter (that is, every three months) for each child under 6 years of age who receives Child Benefit. The payment amounts to €250 per quarter (€1,000 per year) for each eligible child.


----------



## AJC (6 Sep 2006)

I don't think it counts as income as such, e.g. if you are looking for a mortgage.


----------



## mumof5 (8 Sep 2006)

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## irishlinks (8 Sep 2006)

If you are applying for any Benefits like Family Income Supplement or a Medical Card - then Child Benefit is not counted as income.


----------

